# Click2Knot?



## wasilvers (Aug 3, 2010)

https://www.lake-link.com/store/item.cfm?ProductID=501

Anyone ever seen one before? I laughed at first, then remembered the times when my knot didn't hold. The worst was a slow day fishing and I had 2 knots come out, one blood knot, one on the hook, and I snapped a line. All in a row. One hour, 3 lines, and no fish. Of course I had a friend in the boat who was happy to kid me about that one.

:?:


----------



## arkansasnative (Aug 3, 2010)

thats pretty cool... ive never used a uni-knot. lol


----------



## fender66 (Aug 3, 2010)

Impressive....wonder if it really works like they show/say? Don't think I'll be taking that chance...but it still amazes me, the stuff people come up with.


----------



## Jim (Aug 4, 2010)

Looks cool, let us know if you get it and it works as advertised. There is a guy at the local once per year hunting and fishing shows that has a booth. He sells a little device for $4-$5 that looks like a pen type contraption that makes it easy to do a bunch of knots. I will stop and ask him to do a uni to uni.


----------



## hossthehermit (Aug 5, 2010)

I may just get one to try, if i do I'll let ya know how it works. These days, the arthritis in my hands and the eyesight not what it useta be, cold water in the spring and fall, might be just the ticket fer this ol' geezer.


----------



## Waterwings (Aug 5, 2010)

hossthehermit said:


> I may just get one to try...




After I played the video, I noticed in the ordering section that they're sold out. Hopefully they'll make some more and you can give 'er a try


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm already getting arthritis (and I'm a long way from even being 30 :?) so something tells me I'll be buying one of these in the next decade... hopefully one will come out for tying palomar knots, cause that's all I use.


----------



## BaitCaster (Aug 5, 2010)

Cool device. I could never get the knack of tying a blood knot so went to tying double uni-knots instead to attach leaders. Way easier than a blood knot.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Aug 5, 2010)

Waterwings said:


> hossthehermit said:
> 
> 
> > I may just get one to try...
> ...



https://www.amazon.com/UNI-Knot-Tying-Tool/dp/B003E0N3IE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=sporting-goods&qid=1272959769&sr=8-1


----------



## sgtfletcher (Aug 5, 2010)

ordered one tonight to see what it does


----------



## KMixson (Aug 5, 2010)

And I thought my Tie-Fast Knot Tying Tool was impressive?


----------



## Usmctanker (Aug 25, 2010)

Sorry to resurect a dead thread but I was wondering if anyone had a report on these things?


----------

